# Anyone wanna meet up?



## jimbarn1961

Sure wish the boys and I could, but after fishing 6 weeks straight and buying a new boat last week , Wifey says its honeydo weekend :-[.  Gramps was talking about going out give him a shout.  Catch you guys again soon, working quickly to get the Claymont fishworthy.  need to hang a jackplate (Thanks Gramps will wrap it up next week), rewrap and rebunk trailer, install tiny tach, and clean up the last of wiring and new switches.  Plan on hitting it hard the week of Thanksgiveing.  Keep in touch
Jim


----------



## iMacattack

Taking my son fishing tomorrow in Ft. Pierce. Will be south of the inlet. Look for the boat with a big microskiff.com sticker!


----------



## out-cast

> Taking my son fishing tomorrow in Ft. Pierce. Will be south of the inlet. Look for the boat with a big microskiff.com sticker!


Where are you putting in? Mud Creek, Little Jim, or..?


----------



## iMacattack

City Ramp


----------



## TomFL

Jeez, why don't you guys shoot me a PM when you do this?

I just got back from a crappie trip with my wife to run the 17T and would have met y'all out there instead!

-T


----------



## Brett

So? Where's yer crappie fishing report?  :-?


----------



## TomFL

> So? Where's yer crappie fishing report?  :-?


Too crappie to report on!

Mostly went out to run the tunnel hull. We caught a few specks on the roadrunners but not much and nothing big. 

Funny thing is, I never ate one that tasted small...

-T


----------



## out-cast

We should meet up and have a crappie weekend. :-?


----------



## Gramps

I'm thinking martin county crappie? Saturday? If I don't oversleep... ;D


----------



## HighSide25

ill be there next week. wanna have an afternoon get together 11-28 $5.00 tourney, biggest game fish wins? fiish from 1 or 2 pm till dark?


----------



## out-cast

Yes and yes


----------



## Gramps

So long as it's an inshore fish Kyle. Lol. Sail fish don't count. ;D


----------



## HighSide25

> So long as it's an inshore fish Kyle. Lol. Sail fish don't count.  ;D


 what about kingfish?  
I would like to go out of round island again if possible. 

gramps, what is a good day for you to exchange that platform for some greenbacks? I'll be there tuesday evening at the latest and would like to get that taken care of ASAP. thanks!


----------



## beyondhelp

Hey out-cast, thanks for the invite! I got tied up with family stuff. Hoping to get my boat finished up soon so I can get back out on the water.


----------



## HighSide25

going to bed....
have: duck spot and check in time at 4:30am
...boat with good running merc.
...fishing rods.
a few go to artificails.
fishing partner(maybe plural, but i doubt it)
cold front///
...5 dollars...CASH!
... no gas in boat tank.
... two trailers that are trying to be made into one.
hope to see yall at the ramp with my boat in tow.
if no trailer is ready i will come and say hello at the least
1:30 meet/greet/pay/fish
Kyle. 713 4727.
and yes, i will be listening to UF spank them noles while we fish


----------

